# Pets?



## Hybrid (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone here have pets? anything unusual?

I have 2 dogs, a chihuahua(Bella) , and an American Staffordshire Terrier(Vanilla Ice or just Ice)

At any given time I could have different insects or arachnids. I have owned Black Widows, Scorpions, Mantises, and other predatory bugs.

I had snakes but I was forced to give them a new home, The snake in my avatar was one of them. I raised mice but they weren't really pets lol.

I also kept fish, mainly Central American cichlids, but I also had to get out of this hobby as well.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Only one dog, ridgeback cross rotweiler....enough for me lol


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have 3 pets, two rocks named Charlie and Phucm, as well as a cat named stench.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

One dog, one cat, two turtles.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Two dogs, a silky and a cairn terrier.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hybrid said:


> Anyone here have pets? anything unusual?
> 
> I have 2 dogs, a chihuahua(Bella) , and an American Staffordshire Terrier(Vanilla Ice or just Ice)
> At any given time I could have different insects or arachnids. I have owned Black Widows, Scorpions, Mantises, and other predatory bugs.
> ...


currently i have two cats, called Mutt n Rascal, have had rats mice gerbils a beagle n a bunch of diffrent lizards in the past.

btw... can the stafford bark himself, or does he play it back from a tape like his namesake? lol


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Right now we have a dog named Charlie. He's a poodle, terrier, alpaca mix. And a box turtle named Flash.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> Two dogs, a silky and a cairn terrier.


Forgot to menrion neighbor upstairs has a chihuahua. Trouble with fhree small dogs is a nest of red tailed hawks right across the street. We have to watch the dogs when they are outside. Small pets have been disappearing in the neighborhood. TWRA says the hawks are a protected spe ies subjev t to fine or jail if harmed. Just have to stay outside with the dogs. I have taken casual shots at them just to scare them off. Such beautiful creatures.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When I was a kid I had a tarantula ( spider). Amazing how docile they are. Was able to hold. Would sleep in my hand. Lived for many years.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I regularly tend to my cunny.

Edit: Which upon reflection, maybe tricky to google search considering the amount of misleading material. A cunny is a school of shrimp, just as a flock of crows is a murder, and a herd of zebra is a dazzle.


----------



## steeltree (Jan 21, 2013)

We have 2 Cairn Terriers, Abby and Maggie.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

5 dogs and a rabbit :naughty:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

a rat terrier named dotty and a very old and blind poodle named fancy


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

7 dogs (6 whippets and a chihuahua) Whippie, Beamer(the chihuahua), Vegas, Daya, Cage, Jenny, Ping. My wife shows whippets, and is about to become a UKC judge.

3 goats - I honestly can't remember the names. She tried showing goats, it didn't work out. Now they are pets.

a bunch of fish in a 70 some odd gallon tank, called "fish"

a leopard gecko, called "Lizard"

My wife is an animal nut. In the past we have had............gerbils, rats, snakes(ball python, rainbow boa) , a tokay(?) gecko, A urimastix(?), a chinchilla, frogs, saltwater tanks, ...........I know I'm forgetting some.

I don't do snakes, so those had to go once we started living together full time. I discourage all new animals really, if I didn't we would have a stinkin' zoo.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

A Cocker Spaniel named Carlee, Two outside cats Cece and Gordo. They stay in the Garage at night.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

beaverman said:


> 5 dogs and a rabbit :naughty:


You have ENDLESS supply of light ammo with that bunny!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

LVO said:


> beaverman said:
> 
> 
> > 5 dogs and a rabbit :naughty:
> ...


lol. .......ewwwwwww.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Growing up I was into herpetology in a big way...so much so that I went to school for, no joke, "Animal Management" (NCCC, in sanborn NY..great program). Got a two-year degree, & was going to go to Ohio to work in the Cincinnati zoo, as I had an in,but then life happened, & I got a daughter instead. Yada, yada, more school, career change, was rinse, repeat...but that's besides the point..my "previously owned" inventory is pretty wild; had a venomous reptile interim license, & bred eyelash, rhino, & gaboon vipers, & had a cape cobra (devenomized) asa pet, along with colonies of several species of uroplatus & rhacodactylus geckos. Had a bunch of crazy stuff...now all I've got is a 20 year old green iguana (got him when I was in 6th grade), a bearded dragon, a rabbit, 6 betta fish, & a bunch of orchids. Yes, they count, & I love them.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Got 1 dog, 1 crested gecko, 2 ball pythons, gonna b breeding them soon. I am a vet tech. So I am always asked to aquire pets, but sadly don't have the room, I raised wild rabbits, and baby squirrels that were orphaned: those were amazing


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Vetryan15 said:


> Got 1 dog, 1 crested gecko, 2 ball pythons, gonna b breeding them soon. I am a vet tech. So I am always asked to aquire pets, but sadly don't have the room, I raised wild rabbits, and baby squirrels that were orphaned: those were amazing


What morph is your ciliatus?


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Not sure. Still new in the reptile field. When I figure out how to upload a pic I will. But he is the most basic common type u can get I know that/ he as with all my animals r rescues, I am his 3rd owner.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...so probably tan-red, maybe a few small black specks, right? Does he still have his tail?


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

He is mostly yellow I wouldn't call it red, more of a light brown. Still has his tail. He is around 5-6yrs old


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a breeding group of leopard geckos (3 babies hatched this year), a couple of terribilis dart frogs, a diamondback terrapin, and a congo puffer.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

I had a rabbit for 12 years and now i have George my dog!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't wait to breed my crested, but waiting till my breeding ball pythons are going. With me being a vet tech I get to aquire people's pets haha.


----------



## 1willi4 (Jul 16, 2011)

We have a 5 pound pain in the butt chihuahua.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

1willi4 said:


> We have a 5 pound pain in the butt chihuahua. ImageUploadedByTapatalk1369441386.242440.jpg


Chihuahuas r known as "land sharks" I have more battle scars with that breed then any other


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

1 American pit-bull terrier that is a great dog. I also have 3 cats.










Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

BC-Slinger said:


> 1 American pit-bull terrier that is a great dog. I also have 3 cats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do alot of work with put bulls. They r an amazing breed. Very misunderstood, if people actually did their research and knew what they were actually bred to do. People would think differently of them


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

BC-Slinger said:


> 1 American pit-bull terrier that is a great dog. I also have 3 cats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do alot of work with put bulls. They r an amazing breed. Very misunderstood, if people actually did their research and knew what they were actually bred to do. People would think differently of them


----------

